# NREMT Tactical paramedic course?



## armydawg11b (Oct 14, 2013)

While doing my clinical for emt-b this past weekend a paramedic told me that NREMT has set up tactical paramedic courses. I have done some research and can only find info on courses provided by private companies. Being new to the field, I have no idea if any of these companies certs carry any weight or credibility. I was wondering if anyone has any info or guidance as to if there is and NREMT tactmedic program, where they are, and also if any of you have info on these companies as far is who leads the industry and is most creditable I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 14, 2013)

NREMT does not provide courses. They are simply a testing agency. ACEP has a means of testing and board certifying but last I heard the only way to qualify to test is to take the ISTM modules A B and C. This is open to MD, RN, MICP etc etc.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2013)

NAEMT has the TCCC course, which might be what you are talking about


----------

